# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Flying to Asia through the US

## Coolers

Hey allDoes anyone have any experience flying to Asia (Japan specifically in this case) and having to transfer flights in the US?  Reason I ask is I have been trying like mad to find a reasonably priced flight but Air Canada's fuel surcharge and taxes are killing it.  If I fly to Chicago and transfer there, the cost per ticket goes down almost $200 each!  But the big question is, is that worth it?  Is it a big hassle to transfer in the states?Thanks for your input and insight!

----------


## davidsmith36

The most common gap year flights via South East Asia commence in either Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia or Bangkok in Thailand and take travellers on a journey full of sights and sounds via Laos, Vietnam and Cambodia. Recently flights to Yangon in Myanmar/Burma and Manila in The Philippines have also had a boost in popularity due to their close proximity to the tried and tested South East Asia route and their reputation as countries with excellent value for money once you’re there.

----------

